# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Favourite Cutting It Male Character

## Jessie Wallace

Who is your favourite Male Cutting It Character out of
Gavin, Liam, Troy, Shane, Eugene

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I voted for Liam, it was very close with Gavin tho.

----------


## Abbie

gavin of course!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i voted liam ashes great

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i voted liam ashes great


Yeap Liam, he is slightly cuter than Gavin!  :Love:

----------


## samantha nixon

i think liam is a lot cuter

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i think liam is a lot cuter


Yeap, he needs to change his hair cut tho!

----------


## samantha nixon

oh no i like his hair

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> oh no i like his hair


There is something about it, not sure quite what tho. He just needs to do something with it!

----------


## samantha nixon

i think it suits him

----------


## Bryan

is the guy who plays troy, tarquinn off that friendly bacteria advert???

bondboffin

----------


## samantha nixon

what  :Confused:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i think it suits him


oh well, i think i'll lose this one, i can't imagine he will change his hair style just for me   :Lol:

----------


## samantha nixon

what does bondboffin mean

----------


## Bad Wolf

i voted euge- the character is fab, though if finn was on there he would have got my vote-  gavin was a bit spoilt when he got involved with ruby, though loving him now

the whole vote was too hard- they are all great for different reasons

----------


## Bryan

> what does bondboffin mean


that adevert when the girlfriend of the geeky bacteria man invites her freind round for a double date with somone called tarquinn, he looks just like troy out of cutting it

so i was wondering if they were played by the same atcor

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> that adevert when the girlfriend of the geeky bacteria man invites her freind round for a double date with somone called tarquinn, he looks just like troy out of cutting it
> 
> so i was wondering if they were played by the same atcor
> 
> bondboffin


I don't think it is him, but maybe.

----------


## samantha nixon

I Dont Think Its Him Either

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope i'll try and find out.

----------


## Bryan

> Nope i'll try and find out.


thanks jessie, one good turn deserves another

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope it wasn't him. He's been in a few Movies tho.

----------


## tasha_cfc

Gavin all the way!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Gavin all the way!!!


Good choice.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i voted for liam but i like gavin as well

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i voted for liam but i like gavin as well


Me too.

----------


## tasha_cfc

Liam is gd to but Gavin is way better i think

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I like them both.

----------


## Katy

Gavin without a doubt

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Good choice.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i like both gavin and liam but i voted for gavin.

----------


## Lindy

Liam, he was way hotter and Gavin

----------

